# Haiti President Jovenel Moise assassinated in attack on his residence



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 7, 2021)

CNN)Haiti's President Jovenel Moise was killed during an attack on his private residence early on Wednesday, according to the country's acting Prime Minister Claude Joseph.
Joseph said in a statement that a group of unidentified individuals attacked Moise's home at around 1 a.m.  and fatally wounded the head of state. The statement does not specify how the President was killed. Haiti's first lady was shot and is receiving treatment, he added.

The Prime Minister called the assassination a "heinous, inhumane and barbaric act" and called for calm.




Thousands seek refuge from wave of violence in Haiti's capital city
"The security situation in the country is under the control of the Haitian National Police and the Haitian Armed Forces," the statement added. "All measures are being taken to guarantee the continuity of the State and to protect the Nation."

Moise was 53 years old. The former banana exporter spent most of the past year waging a political war with the opposition over the terms of his presidency.
Moise claimed his five-year term should end in 2022 -- a stance backed by the United States, United Nations and Organization of American States.

The opposition has argued he should have stepped down on February 7 this year, citing a constitutional provision that starts the clock on the term once a president is elected, rather than when he takes office.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jul 7, 2021)

What in the world?  This has to be an inside job.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 7, 2021)

That's crazy! What kind of security did he have? Could he really trust his security? Hmmmm.....


----------



## awhyley (Jul 7, 2021)

lavaflow99 said:


> What in the world?  This has to be an inside job.



Yep, sounds like a setup all the way.  No stability yet again.  RIP to the fmr president .


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 7, 2021)

M SN BC said that the killers "spoke spanish."


----------



## Rastafarai (Jul 7, 2021)

International forces were behind this. Haiti was the first African nation to liberate itself, and will continue to pay for this so long as the powers that be remain in power.

Another revolution is needed, and not just for Haiti by Haitians.


----------



## mochalocks (Jul 7, 2021)

This is sad and crazy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 8, 2021)

Was he a bad leader? I’m confused.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 8, 2021)

Haitian Officials Identify The 2 Americans Among Those Arrested In The Assassination
					

Two men believed to be Haitian Americans — one of them purportedly a former bodyguard at the Canadian Embassy in Port-au-Prince — have been detained in connection with the killing of Jovenel Moïse.




					www.npr.org


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 8, 2021)

RIP President Jovenel Moises. My heart is broken. I’m still in shock tbh. No one deserved to die like that. Today i’m embarrased to say I’m Haitian. Look what we did to our leader.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 8, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> Was he a bad leader? I’m confused.


I think he was a good leader but he was surrounded by snakes. So he fired them all or got them to resign including the parliament and the senate. He basically ended up all alone because I’m guessing he couldn’t trust anyone. He was trying to put an end to the corruption. They kept trying to get him to leave. He wouldn’t. Made a lot of enemies in the process. They’ve made several attempts on his life already. They finally succeeded yesterday.


----------



## Keen (Jul 8, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> Was he a bad leader? I’m confused.


It depends on who you ask.  Haitian politics is very polarized. Lots of perceptions without the willingness to look at facts.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 8, 2021)

Keen said:


> It depends on who you ask.  Haitian politics is very polarized. Lots of perceptions without the willingness to look at facts.


Basically


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 9, 2021)

It’s not as if Jovenel Moïse ever really had a chance - even *before* he was sworn in, there were demonstrations against him. 80% of the Haitian electorate boycotted the elections at the end of 2016, and then were upset that he won. The demonstrations against him started from before he became president and never let up practically until the day he was assassinated. He should have organized the parliamentary elections, true, but many of the potential candidates were saying that they would refuse to participate. So he ended up ruling by decree - which is exactly what Preval, the president from 2005-2010, had done when he also neglected to organize parliamentary elections during his term. Like all Haitian politicians, he made many stupid mistakes, the power probably went to his head, and he made many enemies, among the political opposition, among the monopolistic oligarchs, and even among his own former supporters. Nonetheless, this is absolutely disgraceful, yet another shameful stain on us Haitians.


----------



## silverbuttons (Jul 9, 2021)

well, the Americans are on their way to “protect”.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 9, 2021)

Who internationally benefits from this?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 10, 2021)

silverbuttons said:


> well, the Americans are on their way to “protect”.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 13, 2021)

If the assassination of the Haitian president were a telenovela, the writers complete ruined the story by introducing the random Miami-based doctor as the current primary suspect.  Everyone being interviewed about the situation has the same reaction, ‘Who is this guy? No one has ever heard of him!’ There are so many more logical angles to investigate for potential suspects, both at the national and international levels, but okay… random unknown, unconnected doctor mastermind it is… for now, anyway.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 13, 2021)

any updates on the condition of his wife?


----------



## vevster (Jul 13, 2021)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> any updates on the condition of his wife?


She is recovering in Florida.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 13, 2021)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> any updates on the condition of his wife?


She supposedly released a voice message a few days ago. I don’t believe it was really her.


----------



## vevster (Jul 13, 2021)

caribeandiva said:


> I think he was a good leader but he was surrounded by snakes. So he fired them all or got them to resign including the parliament and the senate. He basically ended up all alone because I’m guessing he couldn’t trust anyone. He was trying to put an end to the corruption. They kept trying to get him to leave. He wouldn’t. Made a lot of enemies in the process. They’ve made several attempts on his life already. They finally succeeded yesterday.


He was into a lot of shenanigans. Including trying to change the constitution.


----------



## vevster (Jul 16, 2021)

This is worth the listen.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 16, 2021)

I’m leery of this source. It’s based out of Russia and has been called a propaganda outlet. The info may be accurate but it’s no secret Russia will always present the US is a negative light so it’s hard to trust this reporting.


----------



## vevster (Jul 16, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m leery of this source. It’s based out of Russia and has been called a propaganda outlet. The info may be accurate but it’s no secret Russia will always present the US is a negative light so it’s hard to trust this reporting.


I’m Haitian and they are confirming what I’ve already heard. But I will be critical of their reporting going forward.


----------



## vevster (Jul 31, 2021)

Interesting interview. Worth the listen.


----------

